# Device for pulling fish onto a pier....



## Chuckybrown (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello!!

I watched a guy hook a bull red yesterday. He got it to the pier, then slid some kind of device down the line attached to a flat nylon (or so it seemed) cord close to the fish. He then pulled the nylon cord and subsequently the fish up to the pier.

I've tried googling it this morning, with no results.

Can someone share what this device was?

Thanks!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

homemade nylon rope gaff?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a snare, never gaff a drum


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

We used to use Drop Nets... Built around a bicycle wheel with a stiff nylon netting on them... Ill see if i can get the lady that used to make them send me pics. Maybe do a group buy and get a load of them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Promar-32-D...905?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2adb1fe1

Thats a mighty fine net for 30bucks.
Matt


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Scroll down this thread and check out what he called a barrel-gaff maybe what you are looking for. http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?24262-Hawaiian-Style&highlight=barrel


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Pier Gaff. Made with three(or four) pointed hook, attached to a rope. JMHO C2


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If it was not a gaff then it was this. You slide it down the line and it pinches onto your heavy leader material and lifts the fish by the hook. A pier net would probably be gentler on the fish but also takes up a lot more space. you can get them here


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A pier net would be the way to go


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Texas saltwater license does allow for ONE trophy sized red drum per licensee, so it may well have been a simple pier gaff.


----------

